
Google AdSense Leak – Part 2 - mafuyu
http://pastebin.com/DXTu8Mcm
======
abritishguy
We don't even know if this is by the same person.

The fact is, unsubstantiated accusations whether true or not are just that -
unsubstantiated, so unless any actual evidence comes to light I don't see any
point reading anything more about this unless it is:

A) A response from Google B) A confirmed googler or ex-googler going on the
record about it C) Actual evidence - doesn't have to be rock solid but
something substantial. And it has to show that this was a matter of policy
(whether explicit or implied) - one rogue team doing this, whilst bad, does
not constitute the scandal that the poster described.

------
Theodores
Given the latest from our 'anonymous whistleblower' I do wonder why he/she has
not hooked up with someone that was robbed, furnished them with the evidence
and taken the big G to court.

Taking the 'anonymous whistleblower' route is fine if you are taking on the
government or one of their agencies because the government puts themselves
above the law. But using 'Pastebin' to be judge, jury and executioner in this
case doesn't seem that prudent. A court of law would have sufficed.

------
grrowl
Original thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7667976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7667976)

Draw your own conclusion, but the original "leak" is very repetitive and
doesn't provide any solid evidence. Sounds like someone got banned and has a
chip on their shoulder, or at most an ex-employee who had a bad time.

------
waqas-
why isnt this exploding all over the web? this is highway robbery from google

~~~
posto
because anonymous unsubstantiated claims?

------
abc123xyz
The other thread of this was deleted, Google must have put pressure on Hacker
News

its interesting to see censorship at work here

~~~
dang
The other thread of this was killed by user flags. No moderator touched it or,
as far as I know, even saw it.

Please don't make claims you don't know anything about.

